# Review: Steinhart Ocean Black DLC



## chbx

Fellow WUSers,

I'm pretty new to this forum. How did I come here? Well, about 6 months ago I discovered THE WATCH for me on the internet. I instantly fell in love. But my heart was broken when I saw the price tag: €10k and it was already sold out. It was a rolex submariner moded by Project X designs - to be precise it was the submariner mod mark IV (PROJECT X LIMITED EDITION STEALTH MK IV customized ROLEX 116610LN) - I think I'm not the only one here on WUS that was after exactly that look... So I started looking for a watch that looks like THE ONE but costs less. I discovered the thread started from West Goat with his Steinhart OBDLC with a ceramic bezel insert. After reading lots of positive stuff about Steinhart I decided to order it and after a little wait I got mine... my precious.... mine ... mine...

Even though other WUS members reported that Steinhart doesn't do it I got my cermaic bezel already installed on the watch (even though I didn't even ask for it to be installed) so I had no silicone-spray adventure to get the aluminiume one off.

Another surprise was the fact, that my date wheel was white instead of black. At first I wanted to have it changed but luckily Steinhart didn't have any watches left and the long wait to get my watch either exchanged or the datewheel changed was no option as I didn't want to give my newly acquired great watch away... and by coincidence - with a white date wheel it even looks more like the watch from project x. Of course, with white lume rather than C3 it would fit better but I still like it the way it looks.

Of course I changed the strap to a NATO strap. a) i don't like metal bracelets b) it just looks way cooler on this watch and more badass and c) it even more looks like the mark iv from project x.

Now my review (and I have to say: Steinhart didn't let me down - a great watch)

42mm is the perfect size for me. Just feels right. And the whole watch feels right. Couldn't find any flaws on the coating or elswhere. If you want to be picky you could say that the S on the crown (when screwed in tightly) is not perfectly upright, same for the back of the watch (still love the design adn the fact it's DLC coated too) and that the lume is not applied 100% perfectly in the middle of the markers. But that's all and doesn't bother me.

There are some design choices I would have made differently, but I knew what I've been buying and maybe other people just like it that way. White lume e.g. would have fitted the white writing on the dial better and I would have kept the whole watch matted (the sides of the watch an bracelet are shiny). Black hands (best swordhands) instead of alu would have been perfect imho - I'll see if i can find some that fit the eta and have them installed.

The bezel with ceramic insert looks great and has solid 120 klicks with no play and just turns perfectly.

I'm impressed by the ETA 2824-2. I'm now wearing the watch for about 2 weeks and it's about 0,5 sec/day too fast . Impressive. Hope it will stay like this after the watch is properly stabilized after some time wearing it.

The doomed crystal just looks great and was a perfect choice. No cyclops of course too. I don't really understand why Steinhart (and many others) puts a cyclops on a watch that doesn't even magnify well or at least close to the one from rolex.

To conclude: a great watch for the price. Even though Steinhart has some resuply issues it's well worth the wait.

And now some pics (I tried to caputure as many details as possible - but a black watch isn't the easiest thing to take pictures of):

















































(my curious cat)

































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Tony A.H

and Now you are € 9,600 Richer.

Great review and Watch. it does look Bad A** .
Congratulations. enjoy it to the Fullest.


----------



## chbx

Tony A.H said:


> and Now you are € 9,600 Richer.
> 
> Great review and Watch. it does look Bad A** .
> Congratulations. enjoy it to the Fullest.


so i only need €400 more to get the project x one, excellent! 

Thanks for the kind words on my noob-review! Just wanted to give others that might be in the same situation I was in some extra info. Got great help (also vie on) from wus.


----------



## dirkpitt2

I bought my OBDLC last may, and it's always on my wrist since then.
I was searching for this kind of watch after spotting a black coated Submariner in a shop, exactly like you.
I couldn't write a better discussion!
I totally agree with all your words.
Have a great time with your great watch.


Inviato dal mio iPad Mini con Tapatalk HD


----------



## RejZoR

I was thinking about it but i guess i'll always be sceptical about these metal coatings, even if they are "diamond like". So i went for the normal Ocean One...


----------



## Riker

Noob reveiw or not, well done.

Watch looks great, wear it well & often...


----------



## leooooo

Great pics. That watch is currently on my short list


----------



## conquistador

Great pics there chbx! That nato is from Gnomon?

Can't wait to receive mine too. Soon soon! And I guess it cannot be denied that I too was inspired by the Project X mod, but it's some crazy money to ask for.


----------



## chbx

Thanks guys! And thanks for not commenting on my cats fat belly 

Yes, the Nato is the Olive NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap (PVD) (credit to West Goat who figured out which one looks like the project x one in reality).

Can't say anything about the durability of the DLC coating as I don't own the watch for a long enough period but other reviews say it's pretty resistant.

And as a wristshot seems obligatory here on WUS:

_UFO CHASING A CAR 
_


----------



## blenng83

That is a spectacular shot! Enjoy the DLC, it's on my shortlist as well!


----------



## Tony A.H

chbx said:


> Thanks guys! And thanks for not commenting on my cats fat belly


LOL. I wondered about her.
is she Pregnant or well Fed ?!


----------



## MrDagon007

It is a nice model. There was once a ltd black OVM which was also rather drool inducing.


----------



## chbx

Tony A.H said:


> LOL. I wondered about her.
> is she Pregnant or well Fed ?!


Sterilized. That makes the belly go down. And well, not underfed 



MrDagon007 said:


> It is a nice model. There was once a ltd black OVM which was also rather drool inducing.


I saw it while doing research. would be a great watch - but i don't like the vintage lume on it. But I love the sword hands.

Actually I'm looking for black sword hands with c3 loom that fit the ETA movement to put them on my OBDLC to have best of two worlds. But as it wouldn't be hard enough to find them they have to be long enough for the 42mm. Not so easy... any help?

I even ordered the military style bezel insert and wanted to put that one on but the ceramic one just looks so awesome I changed my mind. Would be great havin a milsub bezel insert in ceramic...


----------



## kelt

MrDagon007 said:


> It is a nice model. There was once a ltd black OVM which was also rather drool inducing.


Here is one OVM dlc, I scoured the 2nd hand market for a few months before finding it, a great milsub homage!


----------



## chbx

The OVM DLC is, although the vintage lume I personally don't like too much, a stunning watch. Great strap you have. What is it? Looks high quality and not standard nato...

If it was still for sale when I bought my OBDLC it would have been hard to decide which one. Sword hands are just... a classic.

Got to find sword hands for mine...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Very nice, it looks great on that NATO. I think the watch is perfect the way it is. Congratulations! :-!


----------



## kelt

chbx said:


> The OVM DLC is, although the vintage lume I personally don't like too much, a stunning watch. Great strap you have. What is it? Looks high quality and not standard nato...
> 
> If it was still for sale when I bought my OBDLC it would have been hard to decide which one. Sword hands are just... a classic.
> 
> Got to find sword hands for mine...


The strap on my OVM dlc is the complimentary strap from my Tudor Black Bay. I like the BB on the bracelet, and am waiting on a khaki strap from Gnomon as per your advice.


----------



## chbx

merci! ok. so my judgement was right that it's not a cheap strap 

let me know, once you got the khaki strap if you like it.

What I really like is that it's thin and flexible enough for doing this









instead of having it going back OVER the dlc holding.


----------



## MrDagon007

chbx said:


> The OVM DLC is, although the vintage lume I personally don't like too much, a stunning watch.


Yes that is a good point. An OVM DLC with modern lume colour would be quite attractive in my opinion as well.


----------



## Ricky T

Mine says hello from the beach in Florida.


----------



## GoBuffs11

chbx said:


> Sterilized. That makes the belly go down. And well, not underfed
> 
> I saw it while doing research. would be a great watch - but i don't like the vintage lume on it. But I love the sword hands.
> 
> Actually I'm looking for black sword hands with c3 loom that fit the ETA movement to put them on my OBDLC to have best of two worlds. But as it wouldn't be hard enough to find them they have to be long enough for the 42mm. Not so easy... any help?
> 
> I even ordered the military style bezel insert and wanted to put that one on but the ceramic one just looks so awesome I changed my mind. Would be great havin a milsub bezel insert in ceramic...


Look for OEM seamaster hands. I believe the dial is the same 30.5mm


----------



## chbx

GoBuffs11 said:


> Look for OEM seamaster hands. I believe the dial is the same 30.5mm


Thanks. But I'm looking for black sword hands -to make it a little more complicated


----------



## doggrell3000

Join DateSep 2011Posts31

steinhart ocean black dlc t0206 i received my new steinhart ocean black dlc t0206 watch a couple of months ago . this watch is the most handsome timepiece presently manufactured anywhere in the world for the reasonable price of $450 usd including delivery . the eta 2824-2 runs perfectly and reliably . the weight and size of the steinhart ocean black dlc is a great match for my average size wrist . i prefer black metal bracelets ( as opposed to fabric or leather ) and the ocean black dlc has a comfortable secure matching bracelet which is intentionally loose on my arm . elegance is simplicity . the steinhart ob dlc is simple and easy to read . there are no unnecessary markings of any kind on the face of the steinhart ob - just exactly what is required and nothing else . if i need to mark time i can use the rotating bezel which is crowned with a discreet raised dot at 12 o'clock . the only numbers ( four ) are on the bezel along with additional white markers . the black face uses only luminous dots or slashes and the hands and sweeping second hand are readable at a glance in any lighting conditions . the steinhart ocean black dlc t0206 is a dive watch with a 1000 foot waterproof rating and a clear sapphire crystal . i do not dive . i do not remember even swimming in the last ten years or so . i bought the steinhart ob dlc because of the way it looks . i will never get this watch wet . i will never submit this watch to strenuous outdoor activities . ( i have a g-shock for outdoor abuse ) . i have a modest collection of inexpensive watches - all with matching metal bracelets - and i never get any of them wet . i baby my watches so they will last for a while . i have been wearing my steinhart ocean black dlc every day since it arrived . this watch is perfection in design and reliability . there is nothing that could be changed as regards to the function and appearance of the steinhart ocean black dlc that can improve it in any way . it is a classic .

doggrell3000​


----------



## Astro_train

thanks for the shots. I can't wait to get my Ocean GMT myself. Got several straps waiting for it. I will write my review on it when I get it.


----------



## chbx

Astro_train said:


> thanks for the shots. I can't wait to get my Ocean GMT myself. Got several straps waiting for it. I will write my review on it when I get it.


Looking forward to your review. Hope the shipping-gods are in your favor.

Update to mine:
As I can't find any fitting black sword hands with C3 lume I think I'll just leave the watch as it is. I'm not the biggest fan of the mercedes hands because it adds to being a wannaberolex but I don't want to endanger the smoothness of my ETA with changing something.
After some time for the movement to settle (which didn't change a lot) it's now gaining only not even 1 second a day - which seems to me much more than one could expect from an eta 2824-2. It gains the second while wearing and I haven't figured out how to let my steini sleep in order to lose this second overnight which would be perfect?
Any suggestions or is this different with every watch?


----------



## Brian062388

I got my Ocean Black DLC about 2 weeks ago. It's only not been on my wrist 1 day thus far. Overall, it's a great watch and it has been keeping excellent time-- roughly +/- 2 seconds a day-- which seems to basically net out to near perfect time from when I initially set the watch to now as I am typing this. I've been wearing this at work and surprisingly have not gotten any desk diving marks to this point. It's been getting compliments from a few directors @ my company (mind you I work as a financial analyst for a very large insurance company-- so I certainly take those as great compliments on Steinhart's behalf); many of who rock a Rolex or Omega on a daily basis. I can certainly say I love it so far!


----------



## Ricky T

My Ocean Black DLC and the beach trip went really well. I brought all three nylon/nato/bond style straps. I used one for the water and the other two for wearing the watch in the condo and out to town. The strap dried up fairly fast. When I was done playing in the water/beach, I would take the wet strap off, rinse it with fresh water and let it air dry on the balcony. It usually dries in a couple hours. 

Just a caution on the watch itself. Clean the serration on the crown really good when you're finish playing in the salt water. Use a toothbrush to get between the grooves. One day I didn't clean it well and dried salt formed between the grooves. Not a big problem but something to watch, due to the black finish on the watch, the salt showed up really well.


----------



## chbx

As you guys seem quite picturephil I thought I share some more (not quite review style):


----------



## RejZoR

I'll ask you about the DLC coating durability after 1 year to see how durable actually is. I really liked this all black one and the fact it has DLC coating and not standard PVD. But still, coating is coating and tends to wear off.


----------



## chbx

had some accidental full contact melees with quite hard stuff and the dlc won...


What I've read in other threads it seems to be good. Only some have problems on the bracelet. But as a NATO-fan I don't care about that.


----------



## Brian062388

RejZoR said:


> I'll ask you about the DLC coating durability after 1 year to see how durable actually is. I really liked this all black one and the fact it has DLC coating and not standard PVD. But still, coating is coating and tends to wear off.





chbx said:


> had some accidental full contact melees with quite hard stuff and the dlc won...
> 
> What I've read in other threads it seems to be good. Only some have problems on the bracelet. But as a NATO-fan I don't care about that.


I can certainly attest that the DLC is very strong. I have hit this very hard on a screen door at my house, a metal drawer at my office desk and my car door-- clearly I've been a bit clumsy with the watch on so far...however, so far so good; no scratches yet! It's definitely pretty strong and certainly looks great.


----------



## Riker

I think the best advice to any question on the durability of the DLC coatings on any Steinhart is the obvious lack of posts here from owners with complaints..... There are some, but they are few & far between in the extreme.....


----------



## chbx

Brian062388 said:


> I can certainly attest that the DLC is very strong. I have hit this very hard on a screen door at my house, a metal drawer at my office desk and my car door-- clearly I've been a bit clumsy with the watch on so far...however, so far so good; no scratches yet! It's definitely pretty strong and certainly looks great.


I hope your BMW door is ok  My door frame suffered a really bad scratch.

I love how edgy and sharp the teeth on the bezel are - great grip - but they do bad things to other things...


----------



## chbx

just a video I made for a fellow WUSer who wanted some more optical detail on the OBDLC and how the ceramic bezel insert looks like.






i was wearing the watch every day since i got it and have absolutely nothing to complain about. the dlc is still 100% perfect, the movement is accurate and i enjoy it.


----------



## chbx

*60 days (and some nights) wearing OBDLC resumée and review*

ok, as i'm mainly a "onewatchguy" i submitted my newly bought OBDLC to the test - it was a rough time for the watch as i tend to knock my watches on everything thinkable (at least not intentionally but i still do....) and love to play whit the bezel a lot (sometimes i find some reasons to do so that seem at least resonable). the fact that i look at my watch not only to tell the time but for the fun of it won't harm it.

if i remember well the watch had some infights with my car door, door frame, fridge, some cupboards (helping a friend ikeaing last weekend) and was even dropped once on the kitchen floor (shame on me).
the dlc covering has no marks whatsoever. even the very "sharp" edges of the bezel don't have the slightest scratch.
the backside of the watch - always worn on a nato - shows no signs of rubbing on it.
the pvd parts of the nato-strap show already some signs of abuse - obviously they are not "diamond like coated".

accuracy is still impressive - around 1 sec/day slow. i hope it's settled now on this level.

the bezel still turns smoothly with no play and the ceramic insert seems undestroyable. even for me.

took it out for swimming in a lake i still consider too cold for swimming (what a bad idea) - waterproof. of course. anything other would have been a shame.


----------



## chbx

so.. time for a *120 days update* with some news concerning the DLC coating.

i wear this watch as my daily beater which means daily and every day. not necessarily in a watchabusing environement but still tend to bang my watch against inanimate objects. not on purpose, but a watch with that height plus on a nato that adds even some height is constantly in danger. so far the dlc coped very well with it. but recently i discovered some spots where the dlc wears off. not really noticable if you don't look for it and i'd say not really due to banging against something. seems more like little abrasion from wearing it e.g. under a jacket or on a nato strap.

first spot is on the lugs. sharp corners might be a weak point.









second spot, really only noticeable in "perfect" light is on the top edge of two dents on the crown, which are quite sharp - good for grip, bad for coating i guess.









i personally don't mind -it's a toolwatch afterall and i like a some "patina" on things i often use. and any coating is a risk.

besides that this beauty is still running within cosc, even better. if placed in the right position overnight the watch loses a sec per day - great.


----------



## micc

Does the DLC version of Ocean 1 make the watch seem smaller than the regular Ocean 1? I had a chance to try on the DLC and I'm not sure if it was just an optical illusion where black things makes it look thinner and smaller than it really is... I really want to buy the Steinhart Ocean 1 for my 7.5" wrist...


----------



## chbx

i'd say: yes, but by very little. and imho 42 is big enough. one does not have to follow every trend  i love my OBDLC and didn't ever regret the buy.

only thing i'd consider: if you wear it often and under tough circumstences you might have to live with some dents in the coating. i think it's a tough as it probably can be, but it's not invinvible.

as u asked for a comparison with the gigandet in your pm:










sizewise it seem absolutely the same - the gigandet is a little higher. my review on the gigandet (didn't have and know the steini at that point: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/gigandet-g2-pvd-submariner-homage-920281.html). it's a question of budget and design preference. the extra buck for the steini pays off qualitywise (movement, crystal, bezel klickfeel, overallfeel,...). but the coating on the gigandet (i think its gunmetal) seems more durable than DLC. but the caseback isn't gunmetal. it's metal. i prefer the overall black look of the steini. the gigandet can be had from ebay/amazon for very little money if you are lucky (seen for about $100). i personally prefer the steini - but would love it to be as dark as the gigandet.

hope that helps even though it's not really well structured.

TLDR: if you have the money and love watches: go for the steini.


----------



## bnascimento

I find this steinhart ocean black DLC quite impressive, it looks so nice and for a daily use is very friendly, would be a nice watch to own in the future


----------



## rugged_gentleman

Amazing pictures..!


----------



## LFZN

Hello Guys
I love this Steinhart ocean dlc, got a question...... How much tax were you charged?


----------



## chbx

can't tell - living in the eu. but what i read you can get lucky an pay none or just google your tax rate and you know what you'll have to pay in worst case.


----------



## chbx

some nato-colour variants. i love and wear all (except the light blue) and can't really decide which one i like best. but good thing: i don't have to.
































































finally found some sword hands i like - will do a swap and put on the mil bezel insert.


----------



## chbx

finally found hands i like.. colour is not a 100% fit but ok. lume on hands sucks but still... LOVE it...


----------



## wtma

Hands definitely look better than the originals. Somehow I don't fancy mercedes hands.


----------



## 007-FireTrap

Wow that's really beautiful - i've been fancy that watch for weeks lol 

I think black nato strap is one of the best looking all around


----------



## CzechMate

Just WOW! Not only you've got yourself a beautiful watch, but also you became a member of the greatest watch brand community!
But I WOWed, because your photographing skills are excellent and you've made me want it even more now... Excellent review and wonderful pictures!


----------



## yankeexpress

chbx said:


> finally found hands i like.. colour is not a 100% fit but ok. lume on hands sucks but still... LOVE it...
> 
> View attachment 1612921


Great thread! 3 questions....where did you get the sword hands?
who installed the sword hands, or did you go for it?
and did the hand swap effect the ETA accuracy?


----------



## chbx

was a long journey. not so easy finding ones with fitting lume and a good length for 42mm. omega hands would fit too, but didn't like the look - but they would have superluminova c3 as lume which would be a 100% fit (lumewise).

i got those (by accident) from raffles time - sword hands yellow (link somehow doesn't work)

maybe those in green are an even better fit, but in real life you don't see a difference in colour in 90% of time. but would be interessting to see the green ones in real life... hard to judge from photos on a computer screen.

but the lume on the OBDLC is imho somewhere in between...

lume actually isn't THAT bad... but no superluminova c3 of course which is really good.

had them changed by a watchmaker adn didn't affect accuracy.










tried to take a photo that depicts reality - in this one i'd say it's almost fair. but colour difference isn't really noticeable when wearing the watch...










but i'm happy  if you want it 100% get them relumed. I'm not patient enough for that... bur on other hands motorcitywatchworks did a great job.


----------



## YUGE08

I'm thinking of getting this model as a Christmas gift to myself. How is the DLC coating holding up? TIA


----------



## Sixracer

I really like that hand mod. The sword hands are one of my favorite aspects to the Ocean Vintage Military but when I wear mine I inevitably need to look at it for the date which is not there. Sword hands plus the date on the Ocean is a great combo in my book!(just bought a second hand Debaufre Ocean GMT with model sword hands!)

And +1 on the Xmas gift to self, was looking at them today. USD/Euro rate is making these a bargain!


----------



## yankeexpress

YUGE08 said:


> I'm thinking of getting this model as a Christmas gift to myself. How is the DLC coating holding up? TIA






























Review

http://wornandwound.com/2012/11/19/steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-black-dlc/

See more photos here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/show-your-steinhart-part-3-photos-only-805823-151.html#post10601202


----------



## chbx

DLC coating is tough but not tough enough for me  but i really abused it...


----------



## kelt

YUGE08 said:


> I'm thinking of getting this model as a Christmas gift to myself. How is the DLC coating holding up? TIA


The DLC coating is tough, it will resist many scratches that would otherwise show on the stainless steel brushed finish, but if scratched it can't be repaired.
The DLC bracelet may show some wear marks from links permanently chaffing each other.

It is a penalty one has to accept when wearing a DLC watch daily.

I have a two years old OVM dlc, it has a few little marks on the bracelet edges, the watch body and clasp have weathered very well a daily outdoor use (dry and wet) and sometime unintended abuse!

My 2 years old DLC watch looks much better than the black painted Milsub of my youth after 2 weeks!


----------



## YUGE08

Thanks for the response guys. I don't mind the wear marks on the bracelet as I'm planning on using zulu straps. I'm just worried if the scratch will then chip off the coating. If the body will look weathered after year/s of using it... That'll be sexy!


----------



## Flipper66

Cracking review.......I await my Steinhart DLC to be delivered on Monday 10th July..... I'm excited.


----------



## Flipper66

Youv'e got a lot of hart ......


----------



## Flipper66

My new Steinhart Ocean Black DLC has arrived. Seems to be well made. Running +15 seconds a day at the moment. The quality is robust and well finished. I am happy with my purchase, I liked what I read on the forum and made my decision to purchase based on the reviews of outstanding value for money and quality mentioned in reviews by the members posted. Just need my ceramic bezel fitted now. Thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress

Congrats! It looks great!


----------



## Flipper66

My 1st Steinhart. Finding it comfortable, more comfortable than some of my Swiss watches at 25 times the price! Any idea .....much do you think I will pay to have my Ceramic bezel fitted?? Cheers.


----------



## twintop

The bezel inlay costs €30, replacing can be done by yourself or a local watchmaker.
I've never replaced a bezel insert, but have read a few tutorials and it doesn't seem like a very difficult job.

here's a thread I found which can give you an idea of the work involved https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-gmt-bezel-insert-swap-3538618.html


----------



## Flipper66

Thanks. Much appreciated. Found it very helpful. 

I ordered the ceramic bezel as an extra with my DLC watch. I asked Steinhart if they would fit it before posting my watch but they declined in that the watch could not then be returned under there returns policy because the original sale would have been altered, .....if I didn't want it or like it and returned it. I get there point, but a lot of watch making businesses these days offer a configuration and or bespoke service from point of sale adding/changing extras during ordering with no fuss about returns by customers. The lack of configuration service seems a little behind the times at Steinhart. But still great value and exceptional quality watches. I am still happy with my purchase and would recommend.


----------



## chbx

bezelinsertswap is super easy. just let some hot water run over the watch for about a minute to get the glue a little "softer" then start twisting the bezel insert (use the dot for grip). after a minute it will easily go off. then clean the bezel and insert the new one.


----------



## N0cturnal

Guys does this watch show up silver color when deep scratched?


----------



## chbx

yes, you'll see the metal under the coating. but deep scratches are not really a problem and don't really occur. main problem are sharp corners on the watch where the coating tends to get knocked of after harder impacts - not easily but after some time and abuse. mine went through really hard time on a nato (while in the army). so that's not normal wear and tear (check the lug on the buttom)


----------



## rrrrrlll

chbx said:


> mine went through really hard time on a nato (while in the army). so that's not normal wear and tear (check the lug on the buttom)


It look kind of cool to have the smooth out edges. Do you mind posting the photo of the front also? Is the watch still functioning well after all the abuse?


----------



## Bajoporteno

These Ocean DLC watches are so beautiful that it is worth having one and risking the scratches.
After all, a new bracelet can always be ordered from Steinhart for 46 Euros when it gets very scratched up.
if I had one, I would just order a couple of extra bracelets at the time of purchase and not worry about scratching the watch!
Congratulations to all who own these beautiful timepieces!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Bajoporteno

Wow! That " Military" version is the perfect combination for this DLC ocean!
Awesome looking!


----------



## Flipper66

Been asking Steinhart if any returns or back stock of the Military DLC 200m/660ft .... alas no luck. Seen one for sale on mywatchmart but the seller would only post within the USA and wouldnt post to the UK. I will keep looking


----------



## chbx

flipper, why not go the mod way? bezel insert and hands are easy to obtain.


----------



## maysatanong

good review and nice pic.
change to ceramic insert better original ,thanks , very nice watch

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flipper66

Been asking around at local watchmakers and Jeweller's ..... sadly, they seem reluctant to carry out any work for bezel change or hand changes. Generally the mood is that they don't find it worth the while, too time consuming or that it is not financially rewarding enough on a functioning watch and don't know why i'd want it changed. It seems they are not that interested in watches really. Its been a bit deflating.


----------



## casablancawatch

your post is from over 4 years ago but it doesn't hurt to thank you. i bought the steinhart vintage military 1, which is the exact same watch as this minus the DLC. i've been looking for a first great black DLC watch to purchase, didn't really want to just get a black version of what i have on now writing this, but i simply cannot find a better price point nor better looking black DLC diver. my concern was the durability of steinhart black DLC and i would never expect someone to do the things to one of these that you did to test it...but i thank you nevertheless for your dashing clumsiness and goodheartedness in sharing the adventures with the rest of us. definitely reassuring as i go off to order one of these. hope you're still around and read this thanks, it is heartfelt!


----------



## chbx

you are more than welcome... althoug mainly wearing my skx009 at the moment look whats on my wrist right now:










if you have any questions feel free to ask them. i still give this watch a 9.6/10 and love to wear it.


----------



## Flipper66

Well, the Steinhart Oceanone DLC is certainly worth while. I,ve been wearing this Steinhart, Deep Sea in a heavy engineering environment non-stop at work and there is not a scratch or ware or blemish on it that I can see with my eye. As I said, its very intense hands on engineering at sea and it had not missed beat in nearly 3 years in all weathers and extreme working conditions. In fairness it does get a little break when I am home. My colleague has a Tag which is PVD finished........it looks beaten and nasty.....and he doesn't do much work &#55358;&#56611;.


----------

